# The photography zone past winners



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

A joint win for the first comp. The subject was *Colours*










*Spitfire*










*Jim W*

*The second photography zone winner was: edition_25 with this shot.*

The subject was *Decay*










Photo comp number three was won by ICEDUB

The brief was: Reflections


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Congrats guys, both great images and a fine wee competition too.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

awesome pics! congrats!


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

Well done. Great pics


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Gary-360 said:


> Congrats guys, both great images and a fine wee competition too.


They are great wee competitions aren't they. Win or not it gives you an incentive to get out there and meet a brief. I now carry the camera practically everywhere.


----------



## lego_man (Mar 29, 2007)

Well done to the both of you, stunning photos!!:thumb:


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Yeah, well done fella's and thanks for setting this up Maxtor :thumb:


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Great pictures


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Well done to edition_25 on the second comp win.:thumb:


Maxtor.


----------



## Mike V (Apr 7, 2007)

Congrats guys! I should try and enter the next.:thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Congratulations E_25:thumb:


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Bump, The mini photo comp run by Spitfire is up tonight guys. I have updated the past winners on the first page, I just need to go back and find the winners from Spitfires comps.

Good luck all! :thumb:

Maxtor.


----------



## edition_25 (Oct 7, 2007)

I havnt entered any other comps yet....Ill be entering the next one tho.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

The joint winners of mini comp no4 were

RMORGAN84









and 
KEVGOLFGTI









:thumb:


----------

